# A l'aide ! iBook G4 qui fait le mort !!!



## Virpeen (21 Août 2005)

Hier soir, j'ai quitté mon iBook G4 (qui date du mois d'octobre 2004 et qui roule sous Tiger) en le mettant en veille... et en parfaite santé !
Ce matin, je l'ouvre et il se fige   ... Donc, je le redémarre et c'est là que... écran gris figé !!!!! 
Redémarrage avec Commande + Ctrl : rien ! 
Redémarrage avec Commande + Option + P+ R : rien ! 
Redémarrage avec CD d'instalaltion + touche C : il ne trouve pas le DD lorsque je vais dans l'Utilitaire Disque ! 
Redémarrage avec Option : j'ai bien l'écran bleu, mais il se fige à nouveau après quelques secondes et je ne peux appuyer sur aucun des 2 boutons à l'écran 

Le fait qu'il se fige après une mise en veille ou bien même en pleine utilisation m'atait déjà arrivé 3 fois et après redémarrage, j'avais la "fameuse" page bleue avec l'icône d'un dossier présentant le "fameux" point d'interrogation clignotant... A chaque fois, j'ai pu le ressusciter en appuyant sur Option au redémarrage, puis la flèche droite...

Au secours !!!!!


----------



## geo1969 (21 Août 2005)

J'ai le même probleme, raison de ma presence sur le forum, je cherche....


----------



## Taho! (21 Août 2005)

Virpeen, on reste calme
quelle est la génération de ton iBook ?


----------



## iNano (21 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Virpeen, on reste calme
> quelle est la génération de ton iBook ?


C'est un iBook G4, acheter en octobre 2004, sous Tiger depuis 1 mois et demi environ...


----------



## Taho! (21 Août 2005)

Il faudrait essayer un PMU

rien à voir avec les course hippiques

il faudrait qu'elle fasse le raccourcit clavier suivant : 

*Attention, une seule fois et une seule*

appuies une fois sur ces 4 touches : majuscule-alt-control-touche de démarrage

il se passera rien, c'est normal, attends 5 secondes et essaye de l'allumer...


----------



## Taho! (21 Août 2005)

l'info chez Apple : http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=14449


----------



## iNano (21 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait essayer un PMU
> 
> rien à voir avec les course hippiques
> 
> ...


Il faut le démarrer avant ou pas ???


----------



## Taho! (21 Août 2005)

Donc ce serait un problème entre le système et le disque dur


----------



## Taho! (21 Août 2005)

Bon, disque dur mort ! 

Heureusement que tu as fait tes sauvegardes !

Tu nous donneras des nouvelles à son retour de maintenance ?


----------



## Taho! (21 Août 2005)

geo1969 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le même probleme, raison de ma presence sur le forum, je cherche....


Et toi, ton soucis vient d'où ? pas de démarrage matériel ou système ?


----------



## Virpeen (21 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Donc ce serait un problème entre le système et le disque dur



Après un miracle, mon DD fantôme a réapparu... jusqu'à quand?
Donc, avant qu'il en décide autrement et qu'il replante à nouveau : MERCI TAHO ! :love: Géniale la maintenance dominicale !!! 
Mes sauvegardes sont au point en attendant le prochain crash et la mort certaine de mon DD...


----------



## Taho! (21 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Après un miracle, mon DD fantôme a réapparu... jusqu'à quand?
> Donc, avant qu'il en décide autrement et qu'il replante à nouveau : MERCI TAHO ! :love: Géniale la maintenance dominicale !!!
> Mes sauvegardes sont au point en attendant le prochain crash et la mort certaine de mon DD...


Mais de rien, c'est toujours un plaisir de donner un coup de main, même le dimanche !  :love:


----------



## semac (22 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Hier soir, j'ai quitté mon iBook G4 (qui date du mois d'octobre 2004 et qui roule sous Tiger) en le mettant en veille... et en parfaite santé !
> Ce matin, je l'ouvre et il se fige   ... Donc, je le redémarre et c'est là que... écran gris figé !!!!!
> Redémarrage avec Commande + Ctrl : rien !
> Redémarrage avec Commande + Option + P+ R : rien !
> ...


bon je vais être très désagréable, mais j'ai eu le même problème avec un iBook 933 de novembre 2003, la machine n'a que 18 mois, mais diagnostic : carte mère out !!
prix de la réparation TTC pose comprise : environ 1100 euros
autrement dit plus qu'à racheté une machine neuve...
désolé pour toi


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bon je vais être très désagréable, mais j'ai eu le même problème avec un iBook 933 de novembre 2003, la machine n'a que 18 mois, mais diagnostic : carte mère out !!
> prix de la réparation TTC pose comprise : environ 1100 euros
> autrement dit plus qu'à racheté une machine neuve...
> désolé pour toi


Moi j'ai eu un soucis similaire, mais c'était le HD


----------



## Taho! (22 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bon je vais être très désagréable, mais j'ai eu le même problème avec un iBook 933 de novembre 2003, la machine n'a que 18 mois, mais diagnostic : carte mère out !!
> prix de la réparation TTC pose comprise : environ 1100 euros
> autrement dit plus qu'à racheté une machine neuve...
> désolé pour toi


Heu... à l'époque, y'avait un programme de retour sur des iBooks qui démarraient pas, la carte mère était prise en charge. Tu as regardé si le tien en faisait partie ? de toute façon le programme est fini aujourd'hui !


----------



## bobby001 (22 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bon je vais être très désagréable, mais j'ai eu le même problème avec un iBook 933 de novembre 2003, la machine n'a que 18 mois, mais diagnostic : carte mère out !!
> prix de la réparation TTC pose comprise : environ 1100 euros
> autrement dit plus qu'à racheté une machine neuve...
> désolé pour toi



Tellement moins cher un AppleCare ...


----------



## Virpeen (22 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bon je vais être très désagréable, mais j'ai eu le même problème avec un iBook 933 de novembre 2003, la machine n'a que 18 mois, mais diagnostic : carte mère out !!
> prix de la réparation TTC pose comprise : environ 1100 euros
> autrement dit plus qu'à racheté une machine neuve...
> désolé pour toi



Oui, ça fait peur... Moi qui pensait que les Mac étaient à toute épreuve  !

Je pense que d'ici peu, je vais opter pour un AppleCare : ça sera son cadeau d'anniversaire, à mon bel iBook !!!!! :rose:


----------



## Taho! (22 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ça fait peur... Moi qui pensait que les Mac étaient à toute épreuve  !
> 
> Je pense que d'ici peu, je vais opter pour un AppleCare : ça sera son cadeau d'anniversaire, à mon bel iBook !!!!! :rose:


Attention, avant la fin de la garantie standard un an, donc avant Octobre


----------



## Virpeen (22 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Attention, avant la fin de la garantie standard un an, donc avant Octobre



Oui, j'ai bien retenu le conseil, monsieur le réparateur dominical :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Taho! (22 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Oui, j'ai bien retenu le conseil, monsieur le réparateur dominical :love: :love: :love:


Tu vois ça marche même le lundi ? le miracle s'est donc prolongé en dehors du week-end ? bonne nouvelle !

Tu n'oublies pas de me citer dans ton courrier au Vatican... Ça peut servir sur un CV !


----------



## Virpeen (22 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois ça marche même le lundi ? le miracle s'est donc prolongé en dehors du week-end ? bonne nouvelle !



Ouiiii ! J'espère qu'il va tenir le choc jusqu'à l'arrivée d'un nouveau DD externe !



			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'oublies pas de me citer dans ton courrier au Vatican... Ça peut servir sur un CV !


Heu...  je n'ai pas l'habitude d'écrire au Vatican, mais si tu en as besoin : je le ferai  :love:


----------



## fioupi (23 Août 2005)

J'ai un iBook G4 depuis décembre 2003, je n'arrivais plus le démarrer. La carte mère est morte, coût des réparations 800¤. Il n'y a plus qu'à en acheter un neuf.


----------



## Virpeen (23 Août 2005)

Ben le mien est toujours vivant pour le moment... revenu de chez les morts... J'attends avec grande impatience mon nouveau DD externe bootable et j'espère qu'il tiendra encore d'ici à ce que je le reçoive 

Il me fait des choses bizarres de temps en temps, mais il survit... :rose:
La prochaine fois qu'il fait semblant de mourir : je l'emmène chez le monsieur Apple du coin...


----------



## Virpeen (25 Août 2005)

Bon... ben voilà : iBook à l'hôpital chez monsieur Apple !!! 
Il a fait une rechute hier matin... à la fin des sauvegardes !  Normalement, tout est sauvegardé sur un nouveau DD dur externe (MiniPartner de 200 Go !)... Youpi !

Ce qui me dégoûte un peu, c'est qu'ils m'ont demandé 60 ¤ de frais de dossier pour enregistrer l'hospitalisation 

Bref, je suis 3 semaines sans ordi et c'est terrible !!!!! Je squatte celui d'iNano (merci  ), mais ce n'est pas pareil


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Bon... ben voilà : iBook à l'hôpital chez monsieur Apple !!!
> Il a fait une rechute hier matin... à la fin des sauvegardes !  Normalement, tout est sauvegardé sur un nouveau DD dur externe (MiniPartner de 200 Go !)... Youpi !
> 
> Ce qui me dégoûte un peu, c'est qu'ils m'ont demandé 60 ¤ de frais de dossier pour enregistrer l'hospitalisation
> ...


Ils n'auraient pas dû te demander ces 60 ¤. Mais si c'est la politique du revendeur. Il n'a pas été acheté chez eux ?...


----------



## geo1969 (25 Août 2005)

Et bien, mon ibook G4 est de mars, donc sous garantie, mon probleme est le suivant : il freez, donc impossible de bouger la souris, ou alors il ne se reveille pas de sa veille...à l'extinction, puis demarrage forcé il sonne parfois comme un telephone, et reste noir...finalement j'ai réinstallé tiger en effacant le DD, donc formatge total et là tjs les meme symptomes...y a rien sur le dd à part tiger et il freez...meme en demarrant sur le hardtest cd, il plante avant ou pendant le test !!! pour info rien a été ajouté (ni memoire ou autre), donc mac original....c'est délirant...apple me dit que c'est peut etre la carte et donc de le deposer à un centre agréé (le plus proche à 70 bornes) ou alors de payer 330 euros pour apple care qui vient prendre sur place (chero la livraison)....


----------



## Taho! (25 Août 2005)

geo1969 a dit:
			
		

> Et bien, mon ibook G4 est de mars, donc sous garantie, mon probleme est le suivant : il freez, donc impossible de bouger la souris, ou alors il ne se reveille pas de sa veille...à l'extinction, puis demarrage forcé il sonne parfois comme un telephone, et reste noir...finalement j'ai réinstallé tiger en effacant le DD, donc formatge total et là tjs les meme symptomes...y a rien sur le dd à part tiger et il freez...meme en demarrant sur le hardtest cd, il plante avant ou pendant le test !!! pour info rien a été ajouté (ni memoire ou autre), donc mac original....c'est délirant...apple me dit que c'est peut etre la carte et donc de le deposer à un centre agréé (le plus proche à 70 bornes) ou alors de payer 330 euros pour apple care qui vient prendre sur place (chero la livraison)....


il te faudra aller au centre agréé le plus proche ou souscrire AppleCare pour qu'ils viennent le chercher. Ce que je te conseille fortement d'ailleurs. Pour moi, sur un portable, ce n'est pas une option !


----------



## Virpeen (26 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Ils n'auraient pas dû te demander ces 60 ¤. Mais si c'est la politique du revendeur. Il n'a pas été acheté chez eux ?...


Non...  Je l'avais acheté sur le site d'Apple...


----------



## Taho! (26 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Non...  Je l'avais acheté sur le site d'Apple...


C'est pas grave, au contraire, mais certains revendeurs ne sont pas sport...


----------



## hdli (31 Août 2005)

Bonjour! 

Je suis nouvelle sur ce forum et j'espère y trouver qqs réponses à mes questions 

J'ai acheté un iBook G4 plus mémoire supp , en novembre dernier et jusque là tout allait bien. 
Depuis début juillet il ne fonctionne plus et en est à son troisième séjour en réparation 
Qd je l'allume, l'écran reste coincé  et il ne démarre pas

Je l'ai donc rapporté, sous garantie, le 06.07.05Je l'ai récupéré le 03.08.05 !!!! avec ce commentaire: 
[_i]pbl de disque dur et carte mère 
forfait réfection carte CPU 
réinstallation du système 10.3_ 

il a fonctionné 4h !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je l'ai à nouveau rapporté le 10.08 et récupéré le 23.08 , commentaires: 

_Carte mère défectueuse 
echange de carte 
Board Logic IBOOK(carte mère vidéo processeur) 
Remontage 000 
Le portable a fonctionné en test plus 24h d'affilées sans problème et après de nombreux redémarrages_ 

il a fonctionné 2 h !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je l'ai donc pour la 3è fois rapporté et j'attend le verdict 


Je pense à demander l'échange du portable mais le vendeur me dit qu'Apple refuse tjrs ce genre d'arrangement . 
Je ne sais pas que faire et j'ai bien besoin de conseils , d'adresses où m'adresser pour demander cet échange. 

Je vous remercie de m'aider


----------



## etudiant69 (31 Août 2005)

hdli a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour!
> 
> Je suis nouvelle sur ce forum et j'espère y trouver qqs réponses à mes questions
> 
> ...


Insiste un peu, 
et Apple devrait le faire 
sinon un courrier avec AR débloque souvent une situation problématique


----------



## hdli (31 Août 2005)

as-tu des coordonnées où s'adresser pour demander cet échange ?


----------



## burnous (7 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait essayer un PMU
> 
> rien à voir avec les course hippiques
> 
> ...


 j'ai fai cette manip plusieurs fois est ce grave


----------



## Taho! (7 Septembre 2005)

burnous a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fai cette manip plusieurs fois est ce grave


heu, ça pourrait
y'a un risque de griller la carte mère 
s'il est sous garantie, je te conseille de ne pas dire que tu as fait cette manip plusieurs fois


----------



## Virpeen (9 Septembre 2005)

Hello guys ! 

Des nouvelles de l'iBook malade ?  Ben il est toujours malade, mais comme ça fait une semaine qu'il tourne chez le "réparateur" ("arnaqueur" ? pour la rime  ), ils ont décidé qu'il allait bien !
Je ne suis pas contente du tout... d'autant plus que ça m'a couté 60 euros pour... rien !

Allez, j'en rajoute une couche : je donnerais ma main à couper qu'il va planter ce week-end...

Etuduant69, tu as pu obtnenir l'échange de ton iBook ou non ? Pensez-vous qu'on pourrait imaginer cela possible pour le mien ?

J'en rajoute une seconde couche : je crois que je vais être obligée d'acheter un AppleCare... Pfouh... c'est quand que je gagne au loto ? 

Edit : Etant donné qu'un AppleCare est moins cher ailleurs (Suisse, par exemple), y a-t'il un problème vis-à-vis d'Apple si on en achète un via ce procédé ? :rose:


----------



## Taho! (9 Septembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Hello guys !
> 
> Des nouvelles de l'iBook malade ?  Ben il est toujours malade, mais comme ça fait une semaine qu'il tourne chez le "réparateur" ("arnaqueur" ? pour la rime  ), ils ont décidé qu'il allait bien !
> Je ne suis pas contente du tout... d'autant plus que ça m'a couté 60 euros pour... rien !
> ...


je maintiens qu'ils n'auraient pas dû te facturer la prise en charge d'une machine sous garantie ! demande une ristourne à ce compte sur AppleCare... là au moins ils font un peu de marge...


----------



## Virpeen (11 Septembre 2005)

Quelques nouvelles de mon iBook : je l'ai récupéré hier et il est enfin revenu à la maison ! 

Démarrage ok... avec une petite frayeur qui a duré 1/4 de seconde, le temps que la fameuse page bleue avec le dossier contenant le point d'interrogation clignotant s'affiche ! Pas grave, il semblerait qu'il ait trouvé tout seul le chemin du disque dur 

Ben la suite ? Parfait depuis hier soir ! :love: 
Je n'ai pas ouvert beaucoup d'applications, donc je pense qu'il faut attendre un peu pour dire que (par miracle, puisqu'ils n'ont rien fait dessus) tout va pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes .

Je suis bonne pour acheter un AppleCare !


----------



## Taho! (11 Septembre 2005)

pour accélérer le démarrage : Préférences Système -> Démarrage
sélectionne ton disque, il ne sera plus obligé de le chercher...
Tu vas t'en sortir  :love:


----------



## hdli (11 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour


Des nouvelles de mon IBook, récupéré avec un DéDé tout neuf !
Il fonctionne depuis 5 jrs et on croise les doigts

En attendant, plus de 2 mois chez le réparateur et aucune prolongation de garantie !

Vous trouvez ça normal vous ?


----------



## Napoléon (11 Septembre 2005)

Demande une extension de garantie, ils sont obligés d'accepter. 
Consulte l'article L211-16 du code de la consommation (créé par ordonnance n°2005-136 du 17 février 2005 art. 1.)


----------



## Taho! (11 Septembre 2005)

hdli a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> 
> Des nouvelles de mon IBook, récupéré avec un DéDé tout neuf !
> ...


la prolongation de garantie, tu peux la demander à Apple. A savoir que sur une réparation hors-garantie comme ça, tu as 90 jours de garantie sur la réparation


----------



## hdli (11 Septembre 2005)

oui mais le problème est qu'il est garanti jusqu'au 09.11.05 et que donc une garantie de 3 mois à partir de maintenant c'est nul !!

Par contre, il faut s'adresser où pour la prolongation du temps passé en réparation ?


----------



## Taho! (11 Septembre 2005)

hdli a dit:
			
		

> oui mais le problème est qu'il est garanti jusqu'au 09.11.05 et que donc une garantie de 3 mois à partir de maintenant c'est nul !!
> 
> Par contre, il faut s'adresser où pour la prolongation du temps passé en réparation ?


comme il est sous garantie, l garantie s'écoule normalement, mais il est est sans doute encore temps de prendre AppleCare...


----------



## hdli (12 Septembre 2005)

Je vais poser une question très bête !!!

C'est kôa Applecare ?
Une assurance supplém je suppose ?


----------



## iNano (12 Septembre 2005)

hdli a dit:
			
		

> Je vais poser une question très bête !!!
> 
> C'est kôa Applecare ?
> Une assurance supplém je suppose ?


Exactement, elle étend ta garantie de un à trois ans... ce qui n'est pas négligeable ! Et elle propose l'enlèvement à domicile, ce qui est pratique ! 
Le hic est qu'elle n'est pas gratuite... 
Tous les renseignements sont sur cette page... 
Courage !


----------



## hdli (17 Septembre 2005)

Merci !!

Mais piti problème , la page est désactivée :d

Peux-tu me la redonner en fonctionnel ?


----------



## iNano (17 Septembre 2005)

La revoici...
J'espère que ça marche ! Sinon, c'est sur l'Apple Store, rubrique accessoires pour Mac / Applecare (menu à gauche sur la page)... Voilà !


----------



## jugnin (23 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour,

je viens de lire toute la discussion et ma foir c'est pas pour me rassurer. Si vous permettez je vais vous conter mon histoire, une sorte de descente aux enfers informatiques

Hier, j'ai voulu réinstaller panther sur mon iBook G4 933, acquis en mars 2004. L'installation se passe normalement, jusqu'à la fenêtre d'ouverture de session : je clique sur mon nom (le seul compte) pour entrer un mot de passe. Oh, surprise, il ne l'accepte pas ! Bon, j'essaie tous ceux que j'ai utilisé depuis le début de ma vie informatique, à savoir trois ou quatre. Toujours rien, ni quand j'essaie de valider sans mot de passe. "Alors ça c'est pas banal", me dis-je, redémarrant avec le CD d'installation et la touche C. Je réinitialise les mots de passe, mais rien n'y fait : pas moyen d'ouvrir une session.

J'entreprends alors de formater et réinstaller, passablement énervé par ces complications dont j'ignore l'origine. Je pars de chez moi pour le laisser bouenner son truc tout seul, l'iBook, pour rentrer, tout éméché, sur les coups de deux heures du matin. Je découvre alors un système vierge, comme au premier jour, mais je me rassure en me rappelant que mes données son bien au chaud sur mon DD externe. Je lance alors les mises à jour logiciel, nombreuses et lourdes, eu égard à l'âge du Mac OSX réinstallé, et sur ce, je vais me coucher relativement paisiblement.

(nuit).

Je m'extrais de mon sommeil sur les coups de 8h30, ma tête exigeant un efferalgan, mais mes jambes me guident à mon ordi, qui demande à être redémarré. "Vas-y donc, je lui dis". Il s'exécute, puis, en deux clics, je pressent la mauvaise journée. J'ai ouvert iPhoto, pour voir. "Chargement des photos". "Tu peux chercher, y'en n'a pas", marmonne-je. Mais il cherche. Il mouline même. J'entends le DD faire toujours le même bruit, plus moyen de cliquer nul part, c'est planté. Pas grave je l'éteins, le rallume, et reste pantois devant l'écran gris persistant, et toujours ce bruit nouveau du DD. Je réitère l'opération plusieurs fois, même résultat.

C'est le moment de lancer Apple Hardware test, ce que j'exécute (test approfondi) avant d'aller me recoucher une heure. A mon nouveau réveil, je lis qu'il n'y a pas de problème matériel détecté. D'accord, mais mon ordi  redémarre toujours pas. Pas moyen de réinstaller encore une fois non plus. Au moment où je commence l'installation, le DD se met à pédaler et je ne peux plus cliquer sur "continuer". Merde alors, je recommence un test, court cette fois. Le verdict tombe alors comme un couperet : 

2STF/1/4 : ATA-100 ata -6-master

Test appronfondi : 

2STF/4/3 : ATA-100 ata -6-master

J'ignore ce que cela signifie exactement, mais ça m'annonce déjà des difficultés longues et coûteuses.

Je me suis alors précipité chez un ami qui a eu l'amabilité de bien vouloir héberger mes données. J'ai partitionné mon DD externe pour y installer mac OSX à mon retour. Oh, joie, ça marche, je vais pouvoir me précipiter sur MacG pour y pleurer mes soucis.

J'ai d'abord le temps de m'appercevoir que mon DD interne apparait sur mon bureau. Je mpeux même acceder à ses dossiers. Mais lorsque je lance l'utilitaire de disque, l'application quitte après avoir mouliné quelques secondes.

Voilà, on a fait le tour, je remercie ceux qui auront eu le courage de me lire jusqu'au bout.

Passons aux question qui restent posées :

- Le DD a-t-il une chance de ne pas être mort ?
- Quelqu'un sait-il si les messages d'erreur du hardware test signifient quelque chose de particulier ?
- Je suppose que le fait de formater un disque dur n'est pas sensé le détruire, mais en même temps je ne puis m'empêcher de penser que je n'en serais pas là si je n'avais rien bidouillé.

J'ai du mal à me faire à l'idée de faire changer mon disque dur, ça doit coûter une somme  astronomique (et je n'ai rien d'un astronome). Bin non, je n'ai pas pris AppleCare.


----------



## iNano (23 Septembre 2005)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Passons aux question qui restent posées :
> 
> - Le DD a-t-il une chance de ne pas être mort ?
> - Quelqu'un sait-il si les messages d'erreur du hardware test signifient quelque chose de particulier ?
> ...



Réponse 1 : rien n'est moins sur
Réponse 2 : ces personnes existent, je les ai rencontrées... un peu de patience et ils viendront à ton secours ! 
Réponse 3 : il me semble aussi que le formatage ne doit pas bousiller le bazard...
Réponse à la question subsidiaire : Applecare, c'est bien ! 

Je sais, tout ça ne t'aide pas le moins du monde (au mieux, ça te fais patienter, au pire, ça t'agace...), mais sache que tu as tout mon soutien...   Les experts vont arriver !


----------



## jugnin (23 Septembre 2005)

C'est bon de ne pas se sentir seul au monde. Le fait d'avoir réussi à repartir de mon externe m'apporte un peu d'appaisement à court terme, au moins mon ordi marche et je puis communiquer, même s'il a perdu pas mal de son caractère portable.


----------



## yvos (26 Septembre 2005)

Bingo, je le sentais venir, à cause de plusieurs freeze et d'un bruit désagréable, et voilà, c'est arrivé ce week end...le disque dur semble mort, en espérant que ça se limite à cela...



1 an et demi...

ça fait pas lourd quand même


----------



## jugnin (27 Septembre 2005)

Bon, deux jours que je fonctionne en externe, ça se passe plutôt bien. Je dirai même que l'ordi se comporte mieux, s'allume et s'éteint plus rapidement. Mais ça peu pas durer comme ça, d'autant que l'interne continue de faire des histoires de temps à autres. Genre tout à l'heure il s'est mis à faire du boucan alors que je voulais éteindre et ça a pris une bonne minute (je comptais aller me pieuter, mais ça n'a pas fonctionné, je refuse de m'éteindre moi aussi).
Donc il va falloir que je le change, le DD. Je pense qu'il va falloir que je me lance pour le faire moi-même, c'est ça ou rien. Dis-moi donc Yvos, j'ai vu que tu l'avais fais, pourrais-tu m'indiquer quel modèle tu a remis ? Cette question est naturellement ouverte à tout malchanceux ou capricieux qui aurait remplacé son disque dur d'iBook G4.


----------



## yvos (27 Septembre 2005)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Bon, deux jours que je fonctionne en externe, ça se passe plutôt bien. Je dirai même que l'ordi se comporte mieux, s'allume et s'éteint plus rapidement. Mais ça peu pas durer comme ça, d'autant que l'interne continue de faire des histoires de temps à autres. Genre tout à l'heure il s'est mis à faire du boucan alors que je voulais éteindre et ça a pris une bonne minute (je comptais aller me pieuter, mais ça n'a pas fonctionné, je refuse de m'éteindre moi aussi).
> Donc il va falloir que je le change, le DD. Je pense qu'il va falloir que je me lance pour le faire moi-même, c'est ça ou rien. Dis-moi donc Yvos, j'ai vu que tu l'avais fais, pourrais-tu m'indiquer quel modèle tu a remis ? Cette question est naturellement ouverte à tout malchanceux ou capricieux qui aurait remplacé son disque dur d'iBook G4.


 
salut,
comme j'étais pressé, j'ai pas eu le temps de fouiller les différents modèles, perfs. J'ai mis un toshiba 5400 tr/min, 16Mo, 40Go (il est à79¤) que j'ai acheté entre midi et deux à Surcouf. Evidemment, tu peux trouver moins cher en prenant ton temps.

Par contre, en faisant la manip (j'ai mis 2-3h), je suis resté assez perplexe, car j'ai cru voir que la nappe qui reliait la carte mere à mon précédent disque était en partie décrochée AVANT que j'arrive là...je me demande si ce n'est pas cela le problème...d'autant que c'est de ce côté là que je tenais l'ibook d'une main
mais vu la galère pour arriver jusque là, j'ai changé le DD.


----------



## kertruc (27 Septembre 2005)

T'as pensé à mettre l'ancien dans un boitier externe ?


----------



## yvos (27 Septembre 2005)

ouais, je vais faire cela je pense


----------



## jugnin (27 Septembre 2005)

Le mien fonctionne encore. J'ai réussi à réinstaller OSX cet après-midi. Mais il est à la ramasse, il mouline pour un rien. Je crois que c'est encore plus frustrant que s'il était complètement mort, d'autant  que le Hardware test ne trouve plus d'anomalie.


----------



## yvos (27 Septembre 2005)

attention, parce que le hardware test simple ne trouvait rien non plus après que le disque ait planté...(en approfondi, oui)


----------



## jugnin (27 Septembre 2005)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> C'est le moment de lancer Apple Hardware test, ce que j'exécute (test approfondi) avant d'aller me recoucher une heure. A mon nouveau réveil, je lis qu'il n'y a pas de problème matériel détecté. D'accord, mais mon ordi  redémarre toujours pas. Pas moyen de réinstaller encore une fois non plus. Au moment où je commence l'installation, le DD se met à pédaler et je ne peux plus cliquer sur "continuer". Merde alors, je recommence un test, court cette fois. Le verdict tombe alors comme un couperet :
> 
> 2STF/1/4 : ATA-100 ata -6-master
> 
> ...



C'est à n'y rien comprendre. En gros le test détecte une anomalie une fois sur deux. Je devrais faire au moins dix autres tests pour confirmer la règle, mais ça commence à me courir sur le haricots. Demain je trouve une quincaillerie pour m'enquérir d'outils adéquats, puis je commande un DD.


----------



## jugnin (10 Octobre 2005)

Vendredi soir, sans crier gare, alors que je n'&#233;tais m&#234;me pas sur l'ordi, celui-ci m'a fait un kernel panic. Je me suis tout de suite dout&#233; que mon DD interne grabataire en &#233;tait pour quelque chose, l'entendant g&#233;mir. Lorsque je l'ai red&#233;marr&#233;, je n'ai reconnu ni le bureau ni le finder, j'en ai donc d&#233;duit qu'il avait boot&#233; sur l'interne (je me demande bien comment ce fait-ce). De toute fa&#231;on, il est rest&#233; bloqu&#233; sur le chargement du bureau : je n'avais de la barre des t&#226;ches que la loupe de spotlight. Je l'ai donc &#233;teint une nouvelle fois, et il a red&#233;marr&#233; normalement (ouf, sueur froide).

Il est donc grand temps de faire quelque chose. Fort heureusement, le matin m&#234;me, je me suis d&#233;cid&#233; &#224; commander un nouveau disque, un toshiba MKjen'saisquoi de 80 Gigas 5400tr/mn 16 Mo de cache. Il parait que c'est une bonne b&#234;te. Seulement il vient de Cdiscount.com, alors je ne le recevrai pas avant la fin de la semaine.

Mais je pense que d'ici l&#224;, je n'aurai plus de probl&#232;me. En effet, je me suis rendu compte que l'interne n'apparaissait plus dans le finder. Dans l'utilitaire, il est gris&#233;, donc d&#233;mont&#233;. J'ai refait des tests, et voil&#224; donc le r&#233;sultat en pi&#232;ce jointe.

Me trompe-je en concluant (peut &#234;tre hativement) qu'il a vraiment rendu l'&#226;me, bien que je l'entende encore au d&#233;marrage ? Ou est-il peut &#234;tre encore r&#233;cup&#233;rable, auquel cas je pourrais peut &#234;tre le loger dans un boitier externe ?

Merci de votre attention.


----------



## elite7words (14 Octobre 2005)

Salut!
Un disque qui fait des siennes comme ça est bon pour la  decheterie! Au pire, des fois, un formatage bas niveau peut résoudre le problème...mais pour combien de temps?
De plus je ne suis pas sûr que ça fasse du bien à ton mac de redémarrer sans arret!
Bon courage!


----------



## Taho! (14 Octobre 2005)

Aucun soucis, tant que c'est pas de force. Si on le red&#233;marre normalement, calmement, tout va bien.


----------



## jugnin (14 Octobre 2005)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Il est donc grand temps de faire quelque chose. Fort heureusement, le matin même, je me suis décidé à commander un nouveau disque, un toshiba MKjen'saisquoi de 80 Gigas 5400tr/mn 16 Mo de cache. Il parait que c'est une bonne bête. Seulement il vient de Cdiscount.com, alors je ne le recevrai pas avant la fin de la semaine.



Je reviens à l'instant du centre coliposte où je suis allé chercher mon nouveau disque dur (près de deux heures de bus et métro, fallait le vouloir). Lorsque j'ai vu comment ils balancent les colis pendant le triage, j'ai pas été mécontent de terminer la livraison moi-même. J'attends  l'iBook de ma soeur pour pouvoir consulter les tuto pendant toute l'opération, et je me lance. Argh, le flippe, quand même.


----------



## Taho! (14 Octobre 2005)

courage, c'est pas simple ! 
un petit tour sur www.ibook-fr.com ou dans les forums portables ici pr&#233;sents t'aideront !


----------



## jugnin (14 Octobre 2005)

Pas simple du tout m&#234;me, et/ou je suis vraiment pas dou&#233;. Bient&#244;t deux heures que j'ai commenc&#233;, et je suis bloqu&#233; sur l'enl&#232;vement de la coque sup&#233;rieure. &#231;a bouge vraiment pas au niveau du lecteur. J'ai m&#234;me cru qu'il restait des vis, mais je ne crois pas. Tiens, y'en avait pas non plus de planqu&#233;e sous l'aimant. 
Maintenant que j'ai commenc&#233;, je suis oblig&#233; de continuer, mais l&#224; je commence &#224; avoir des doutes. Un sandwich et une clope devraient me calmer un peu.

Ah ouais, il manquait aussi 3 vis par sur le capot sup&#233;rieur (sous le clavier) par rapport au tuto de powerbook.fr, pr&#233;cis&#233;ment au dessus de la zone qui me pose probl&#232;me.


----------



## jugnin (14 Octobre 2005)

23h50. Je viens de retirer l'ancien disque dur.


----------



## yvos (15 Octobre 2005)

et l&#224;, tu y es toujours?


----------



## Taho! (15 Octobre 2005)

La question est, est-ce que l'iBook fonctionne toujours 

Tu nous donnes des nouvelles ?


----------



## jugnin (17 Octobre 2005)

Eh bah voilà, j'écris ça à la fac, plus d'iBook pour l'instant.
Après moult difficultés, la manip s'est plutôt bien déroulée, mais j'ai pas osé rallumer avant d'avoir tout remonté. Et là, j'appuie sur le bouton et pas de contact. Je me dit qu'à la limite, c'est pas trop grave si ça vient de l'alimentation, j'ai du mal rebrancher le connecteur et je me motive pour redémonter calmement, malgré l'heure tardive.
C'est là que survient le second souci, et pas des moindres : la troisième vis hexagonale de la coque est trop serrée, je force un peu et la bousille, ma clé tourne dans le vide.
Fin de la manipulation, je suis dans la merde.

Le faire moi-même était un pari risqué mais très avantageux, tant sur le plan financier que pratique, car j'ai trop besoin de mon ordi pour l'immobiliser pendant une durée prolongée. J'ai perdu et me retrouve dans la pire des situations.
Samedi je suis allé voir un magasin agrée Apple à Rennes, où j'ai exposé mon problème et l'histoire de cette vis. Le mec a tiré une tronche blazée et m'a dit de revenir voir son technicien mardi, mais que selon lui il refuserait sans doute de prendre en charge mon iBook, comme je l'ai déjà démonté. Une question de sécurité pour eux, à savoir qu'ils ne voudraient pas que je les accuse si leur intervention ne marche pas et qu'ils me font payer une somme astronomique. Le tout étant évidemment habilement sous-entendu.

Me voilà donc vraiment dans la merde, je ne sais plus du tout quoi faire, d'autant que je ne suis pas certain de ne pas avoir causé de dommage grave pendant le démontage.


----------



## yvos (17 Octobre 2005)

argh, mauvais trip...j'esp&#232;re qu'on ne t'a pas trop influenc&#233;..


----------



## jugnin (17 Octobre 2005)

Il est bien &#233;vident que je ne me serais pas lanc&#233;e dans une telle entreprise sans m'&#234;tre abondamment document&#233; sur ce forum. Il est vrai que l'op&#233;ration s'est r&#233;v&#233;l&#233;e plus difficille encore que je ne l'avais imagin&#233; (quoique maintenant que je l'ai fait une fois, la seconde serait beaucoup plus ais&#233;e), en partie parceque les tuto que j'avais &#224; ma disposition ne correspondaient pas &#224; la r&#233;alit&#233; que j'ai affront&#233;e.
Maintenant, je te rassure, je n'en veux qu'&#224; moi-m&#234;me. Je le r&#233;p&#232;te : le jeux en valait la chandelle, mais j'ai perdu. C'est tr&#232;s handicapant, mais c'est la dure vie du mat&#233;rialiste.


----------



## jugnin (18 Octobre 2005)

Je reviens &#224; l'instant du magasin Apple, comme pr&#233;vu, le technicien refuse de prendre mon iBook. La recherche de panne risque d'&#234;tre longue et trop co&#251;teuse chez eux, m'a-t-il indiqu&#233;. Pire, il pense que c'est la carte m&#232;re qui est incrimin&#233;e. Argh. Il m'a redirig&#233; vers un centre de maintenance Apple en p&#233;riph&#233;rie.
A priori, au mieux je paie une facture &#233;norme, au pire j'ai un iBook HS sur les bras.


----------



## jugnin (20 Octobre 2005)

Maintronic a pris en charge mon ordi avant hier, pour un devis de 34 euros.
Je ne prendrai pas de r&#233;paration au del&#224; de 200 euros, je pense.
Je me demande combien je pourrais tirer de mon iBook, si la carte m&#232;re est morte. Il reste beaucoup de choses qui valent cher, donc je pourrais peut &#234;tre le revendre et trouver des sous pour en racheter un neuf ou quasi neuf.


----------



## Taho! (20 Octobre 2005)

tu pourrais nous donner ton num&#233;ro de s&#233;rie ? j'ai besoin de 5 premiers caract&#232;res...


----------



## jugnin (25 Octobre 2005)

Pour le numéro, il faudrait que j'attende de l'avoir récupéré car j'ai plus ma facture. Normalement il sera prêt demain. La réparation va me coûteer 170 euros, devis compris. C'est raisonnable, mais avec le disque dur, ça fait quand même 270 euros d"imprévu, soit un moins de loyer. Je sais pas encore ce que j'avais cassé.


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

L'iBook de Virpeen nous a refait un coup de calgon dans le week-end, il part &#224; en r&#233;paration aujourd'hui ou demain, chez Apple, pour changer la carte m&#232;re...


----------



## Virpeen (25 Octobre 2005)

Oui... 
L'est pas encore parti le boobook, mais une gentille dame a apporté aujourd'hui une belle boîte pour que je le mette dedans, avec des bons coussins douillets pour qu'il fasse un bon voyage... :rose:

Le départ ne devrait donc pas tarder, je pense, c'est ça ? :rose:


----------



## Taho! (26 Octobre 2005)

Faut que tu rappelles UPS pour leur demander de venir l'enlever


----------



## jugnin (27 Octobre 2005)

Hop là ça y est ça ronronne à nouveau. J'ai récupéré mon iBook hier, après une petite dernière galère impromptue : chez maintronic y prennent pas la carte bleue, donc obligé de revenir sur rennes bredouille dans un premier temps pour retirer 170 euros. Mais bon je l'ai maintenant, c'est le principal.

- Sur l'opération :

Je sais pas ce que j'avais fait comme connerie. C'est Serge qui a fait la réparation, et il était pas là, Serge. Donc un doute subsiste sur un connecteur que je suis quasiment sûr d'avoir mal rebranché, auquel cas ça ferait cher la réparation.
La vis que j'avais cassé : ils l'on fait sauter, mais pas remplacée. J'en ai demandé une, mais ils en avait plus, qu'ils m'ont dit. Mouais.
Enfin, une fois rentré, je me rends compte qu'il manque une petite patte au dessous. J'ai eu la flemme d'y retourner sur le coup; mais c'est extrêmement vexant.
Ouhlà et je viens de rendre compte que l'aimant situé sous le clavier n'est plus là non plus. Il a une utilité vous croyez ?

- Sur mon nouveau disque dur : alors là rien à dire. Il est très réactif et même un fennec peinerait à l'entendre.
Juste une chose : le technicien m'a réinstallé un OS, j'ai donc pu transférer les données de mon externe au premier allumage. Ceci fait, surprise, mon DD interne comporte deux partition de quarante Go que je n'ai jamais demandées, ça me plait pas trop.

- Sur toute cette histoire : Ma carrière de technicien informatique est avortée, elle n'aura duré que cinq ou six heures.


A titre indicatif pour Taho : mon numéro de série commence par UV410.


----------



## Virpeen (28 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Faut que tu rappelles UPS pour leur demander de venir l'enlever


Boobook est parti hier, en d&#233;but d'apr&#232;s-midi... 
En tout cas : vive l'AppleCare car c'est tr&#232;s confortable !  Mme UPS vient d&#233;poser chez vous un beau carton rempli de mousses en tous genres qui servent &#224; bien caler l'iBook pour le voyage. Il y a la petite &#233;tiquette d&#233;j&#224; imprim&#233;e pour le retour via UPS et y'a plus qu'&#224; les appeler !
Mme UPS revient &#224; la maison chercher Boobook et repart avec sous le bras (oui, car elle n'est pas descendue jusqu'&#224; la maison avec sa camionnette car la rue (impasse !) n'est pas pratique du tout ).

Boobook est donc parti pour l'Angleterre et j'esp&#232;re qu'il me reviendra (vite !) en pleine forme ! :love:

PS : merci Taho! pour ton efficacit&#233;, ta rapidit&#233;... et ta gentillesse ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Virpeen (31 Octobre 2005)

Ouille, ouille, ouille...  Je suis très mécontente... 
Ce matin, DHL m'a rapporté mon boobook... Chouette surprise (le 2e... pour ceux qui suivent le fil AES Jura  ) !
Première ombre au tableau : une lettre d'AppleCare dans le colis dans laquelle on peut lire : «... Bla, bla, bla... Après plusieurs tentatives, nos techniciens réparateurs ont été dans l'incapacité de reproduire les symptômes rapportés ci-dessous ( i.e. Symptoms : unit goes to sleep unexpectedly). Par conséquent, les procédures de réparation n'ont pu être mises en oeuvre pour les corriger. Bla, bla, bla...»

L'ordinateur déballé, je le mets en route et... écran gris !!!!!!!!!!!!

Effectivement : ils n'ont rien fait ! 

PS : je ne peux même pas le démarrer  en mode Firewire !

PS : je refais une tentative en enlevant la barrette mémoire (je l'avais enlevée pour l'envoi de l'iBook en Grande-Bretagne et remise tout à l'heure avant de le remettre en route...) On ne sait jamais : c'est ma dernière chance pour tenter de le redémarrer...

Suite au prochain épisode !


----------



## Virpeen (31 Octobre 2005)

Rien, rien de rien... Toujours rien... 

Ce n'est pas de la faute à la barrette de mémoire ajoutée... 

Bon, je vais les rappeler !


----------



## Taho! (2 Novembre 2005)

Et encore un rappel, insistant cette fois, pour qu'ils changent la carte m&#232;re !
le carton va arriver prochainement !


----------



## jugnin (3 Novembre 2005)

&#231;a manque un peu de spontan&#233;it&#233; je trouve, et c'est pas tr&#232;s respectueux de l'effort financier que peut repr&#233;senter l'extension de garantie. 'fin bon.


----------



## Virpeen (3 Novembre 2005)

Boobook est (re)parti ce matin...  
J'espère qu'ils vont l'examiner sous toutes les coutures...  

PS: l'iPod vidéo, c'est génial ! :love:


----------



## jugnin (3 Novembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> J'espère qu'ils vont l'examiner sous toutes les coutures...


 Moi j'aurais dit sous toutes les soudures.


----------



## Taho! (6 Novembre 2005)

A y est, au miens de faire des siennes ! 
le disque dur a affiché des signes de faiblesses, MacOS X ne veut plus démarrer, et utilitaire de disque ne peut le réparer

demain : sauvegarde, formatage, réinstall, si tout se passe bien !


----------



## jugnin (6 Novembre 2005)

Argh, et on s'inquiète de la grippe aviaire, alors qu'une épidémie autrement plus grave semble s'abattre sur nous.


----------



## Virpeen (9 Novembre 2005)

La comblitude, vous connaissez ?  
Ça y est, boobook est revenu à la maison et... il fonctionne ! :love: !!!!!!

J'ai récupéré 101 mails qui patientaient depuis sa convalescence et je suis en train de faire un peu de tri/rangement. Ensuite, une bonne sauvegarde et on repartira de plus belle !  

Il faudra aussi qu'il fasse connaissance avec son nouveau compagnon : iPod vidéo :love: !

Bref, la vie est belle au volant de son ibook ! 

PS : merci Taho! :love: :love: :love:
re-PS :« Détails de la réparation : Insatlled Operating System*» ???


----------



## supermoquette (9 Novembre 2005)

T'ont réinstaller osx quoi....


----------



## Virpeen (9 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> T'ont réinstaller osx quoi....


Oui, c'est bien ce que j'avais compris...  
Mon interrogation étant : alors c'est tout ? Rien que ça et ça suffit à le faire repartir ? 
J'en connais qui pensaient plutôt à une carte mère défectueuse, vu le comportement de la bête lorsqu'elle tombe en sommeil profond soudainement... Mais bon, j'accorde facilement ma confiance, alors on va dire que ça suffira pour profiter de ma bête en pleine forme... :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (9 Novembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> La comblitude, vous connaissez ?
> Ça y est, boobook est revenu à la maison et... il fonctionne ! :love: !!!!!!
> 
> J'ai récupéré 101 mails qui patientaient depuis sa convalescence et je suis en train de faire un peu de tri/rangement. Ensuite, une bonne sauvegarde et on repartira de plus belle !
> ...


Mais de rien ! :love:
ils ont dit quoi sur le papier joint avec la machine ?


----------



## Taho! (9 Novembre 2005)

J'ai fait une sauvegarde du mien, mais je n'arrive pas à récupéré l'image disque maintenant :mouais:

Les données sont là, mais inaccessibles... J'ai pas trouvé de bons utilitaires pour réparer un disque ou une image... je ferais le test avec cp dans le Terminal toutefois !


----------



## RICOOL (29 Novembre 2005)

bonjour, j'ai lu le début de cette conversation et j'ai le même problème que Virpeen, en tous les cas, le démarrage ne se fait pas, et en définitive, même après PMU (marche pas) et hardware test (pourtant ok)  , la mise en place du cd d'installation ne parvient pas à trouver le hd (ou disque dur ? c'est la même chose???). 
Bref; j'ai donc une coquille apparement vide (écran bleu en final avec plus rien qui se passe) , alors vu le prix annoncé pour faire ce genre de réparation (1100 euros???), je pense peut etre changer moi même le disque dur qui semble mort , mais est ce le bon pronostique et est ce la bonne chose à faire???
Cela dit, je suis soigneux et pour un appareil de 16 mois, cela fait mal! je fais toujours la pub pour mac sur sa robustesse et sa longévité et là, je suis vert! 
Merci de vos conseils avisés car il me semble que j'ai trouvé la bonne page.... heureusement que j'ai un g3 à sa mémèrre qui marche lui!:hein:


----------



## Taho! (29 Novembre 2005)

Il se peut que ton soucis soit moins grave que prévu, et que ce ne soit que le disque dur, ta carte mère semble hors de cause...
Un disque dur reste un disque dur, même dans un Mac ou dans un iPod (le mien vient de lâcher par exemple, alors qu'il n'a pas un an...)

Pour le démontage du disque, jette un ½il là : http://www.ibook-fr.com


----------



## RICOOL (29 Novembre 2005)

Merci Taho, oh gratinois dauphiné!
oui c'est le dd de mon ibook qui a laché, je m'en vais tenter la bricole, il me faut un dd plus puissant que 256mo, et si je comprends bien n'importe quel dd même de pc est donc compatible ...? 
le reste, je vais m'y mettre et même rajouter une bareet de mémoire en plus, je pense que ça fera l'affaire , qu'en dis tu? 
bien à toi le grenoblois


----------



## Taho! (29 Novembre 2005)

256 Mo, ça doit être la mémoire de base de ton iBook

pour changer le disque dur, tu trouveras une procédure bien faire sur le site que je t'ai donné, si tu n'as pas trop peur, tu devrais t'en sortir ! ne jamais forcer, si ça force, c'est pas bon !
pour la mémoire, c'est très simple !


----------



## jugnin (29 Novembre 2005)

RICOOL a dit:
			
		

> , et si je comprends bien n'importe quel dd même de pc est donc compatible ...?



Oublie pas de prendre un disque dur de 2,5 pouces quand même, autrement ça risque d'avoir du mal à rentrer.


----------



## Gallenza (30 Novembre 2005)

Juste pour dire qu'avec les problèmes de disque de mon powerrbook que j'ai mentionné dans un autre topic, je viens de tomber sur celui là et là je pense qu'il y a vraiment un problème !! J'ai l'impression qu'Apple livre depuis 2 ans une quantité non-négligeable de disque dur trop rapidement défectueux, j'entends par là de manière anormalement rapide.
Une action concertée est probablement à envisager.


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2005)

10-20 personnes qui ont rencontré ce problème sur la totalité des membres et invités qui passent sur ce forum, c'est pas énorme...

lorsqu'on a pas de problèmes, on vient pas le dire...alors faut relativiser (même si on peut regretter..)


----------



## Gallenza (30 Novembre 2005)

Je ne suis aps totu à fait d'accord :
- Je ne m'étais pas signalé car je pensais être un cas isolé victime de la fatalié...d'autres personnes sont probablement dans cette situation.
- Le problème touche des ordinateurs vraiment trop récent pour que cela soit acceptable, cela ne relève pas de "l'usure" acceptable pour un Mac au prix auquel on le paye.
- Je n'ai jamais vu autant de posts sur ce sujet, ce qui prouve qu'il y a un phénomène qui dépasse la norme des quelques cas isolés toujours possibles.


----------



## Taho! (30 Novembre 2005)

Une fois de plus ce n'est pas lié à Apple, mais à la baisse de qualité des disques durs ces derniers temps !
Je travaille beaucoup avec des HP et des serveurs, vous ne pouvez imaginer le nombre de disques que l'on change régulièrement !


----------



## Gallenza (30 Novembre 2005)

C'est lié à Apple parce que c'est lui qui m'a fourni cete merde dans un package, donc c'est normal d'assumer ses responsabilités!


----------



## RICOOL (30 Novembre 2005)

Gallenza a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis aps totu à fait d'accord :
> - Je ne m'étais pas signalé car je pensais être un cas isolé victime de la fatalié...d'autres personnes sont probablement dans cette situation.
> - Le problème touche des ordinateurs vraiment trop récent pour que cela soit acceptable, cela ne relève pas de "l'usure" acceptable pour un Mac au prix auquel on le paye.
> - Je n'ai jamais vu autant de posts sur ce sujet, ce qui prouve qu'il y a un phénomène qui dépasse la norme des quelques cas isolés toujours possibles.




Oui, je suis d'accord, c'est en ce qui me concerne le 5e mac et la première fois que je me vois confronté à cette "fragilité", je suis énervé qu'au bout de 15 mois mon ordi portable en qui j'ai le plus grand respect me plante si vite et va me couter si cher en réparation  
je vois en me balladant sur le forum que ce genre de cas est fréquent , et franchement sur les macs anciennes générations, je ne pense pas qu'il y avait autant de plantage (?), je trouve les anciens mac plus solides ... alors est ce parce que le prix des macs s'est un peu plus démocratisé par rapport aux pc que la qualité interne décroit ? :mouais:


----------



## Gallenza (30 Novembre 2005)

Je préciserais que bien qu'ultra-portable, mon powerbook 12" n'a pas dû quiter mon plus de trois fois en un an et demi, alors y'a vraiment aucune excuse pour que le disque claque.


----------



## jugnin (30 Novembre 2005)

Il est vrai qu'un tel problème de fiabilité du matériel sous traité serait probablement pris beaucoup plus vite au sérieux dans des secteurs ayant pour client une grande partie de la population, comme l'industrie automobile.


----------



## Taho! (30 Novembre 2005)

le prix des machines baisse, il a bien fallu faire des coupes quelque part, comme pour les iMac en leur temps (le nombre de cartes analogiques que j'ai pu changer à ce moment là ! Et y'en a encore qui claquent aujourd'hui !)

Quand Apple fourni un disque dur, ils ne font qu'apposer leur logo sur l'étiquette, mais assurent aussi la garantie. Par contre, elle ne peut en aucun cas être responsable de pertes de données, c'est le rôle de l'utilisateur de faire ses sauvegardes. Après si les disques sont moins fiables, c'est un autre soucis !


----------



## jugnin (30 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Après si les disques sont moins fiables, c'est un autre soucis !



Et pas des moindres.


----------



## RICOOL (30 Novembre 2005)

Bon, pour faire bref suite à une conversation plus haut, mon ibook g4 blanc a eu un nouveau dd en place (installé par mes soins en suivant les conseils de quelques uns d'ici ... ), bref, le technicien m'a annoncé que dd était mort donc je l'ai changé , or .. oh rage oh desespoir .. le pb reste le même et le système ne trouve pas de DD dans mon ordi alors que j'ai tout vérifié!!! 
quelqu'un sait ce que je dois faire ...? à part le filer à un réparateur mais qui lui m'affiche un 80 euros de l'heure alors que j'ai payé un diagnostique et un dd tout neuf ? Argh..

merci... j'en peux plus... diffficile à démonter et remonter ces bebettes là toutes blanches ...:sleep:


----------



## NightWalker (30 Novembre 2005)

Je n'ai pas lu toutes la discussion, mais as-tu essayé de démarrer depuis le CD/DVD d'installation ? si ça se trouve ce n'est pas un problème de DD, mais peut-être avec les barrettes de mémoire ???


----------



## RICOOL (30 Novembre 2005)

le cd-dvd d'installation ne reconnait pas le dd pour démarrer ... il n'y a rien d'affiché, et si c'était un pb de mémoire, que faut il que je fasse selon toi? 
merci...
ps : jolis yeux


----------



## NightWalker (30 Novembre 2005)

Non, c'était juste pour savoir si ton Mac arrive à démarrer quand même ou pas du tout... Donc comme il démarre, on peut dire que ce n'est pas un problème de mémoire... Et utilitaire de disque le voit ou non (c'est dans les menus lorsque tu démarres depuis le CD/DVD)





PS: ce ne sont pas mes yeux, mais j'en suis sur que ça fera très plaisir au propriétaire qui se reconnaîtra


----------



## Taho! (30 Novembre 2005)

j'ai peur que ce puisse être un soucis de carte mère, genre le connecteur IDE qui merde... si tu avais été sur Grenoble, j'aurais pu t'aider

dois bien y avoir des MacGéens techniques sur Paris...


----------



## RICOOL (1 Décembre 2005)

je présume qu'un macgéen est est néie du mac, ou un tyruc comme ça? bref, je suis donc sur paris et tu ne peux pas m'aider, domage pour moi , 
en attendant, je ne comprends pas trop l'histoire de la carte mère 
que me conseillez vous de faire? quand je fais le hardware tes pourtant, il me dit que tout roule à priori
j'ai acheté mon ibnook à la fnac , dois je leur donner pour une éventuelle réparation, espérant qu'il me compteront pas les yeux de la tête, ou dois je attendre les conseils avisé d'un compétent dans mon coin? 

merci beaucoup


----------



## RICOOL (1 Décembre 2005)

je pense que la solution est en cours, ce n'est pas un problème donc de bidouille ineterne ou de connectique défaillante mais bien d'installation ... je crois qu'il me fallait, sur conseil avisé de certains d'ici, effacer le disque dur avant de l'installer ... c'est en cours ... et je croise les doigts...


----------



## kertruc (1 Décembre 2005)

Tiens nous au courant  !

... dans les deux discussions


----------



## RICOOL (1 Décembre 2005)

Ketruc et autres amis de macgeneration

je tenais avant de vous renvoyer à la discussion qu ej'ai ouverte en criant helllppp sur "portables" que  :  çaiiiiiiessssttttt !!!! 

je fais un grand merci sur l'autre page mais je vais doubler celle ci de grands compliments à ton égard et ceux qui sont intervenus plus haut. 

la solution était donc sur macgeneration : acheter un dd, le démonter avec le roman photo à l'appui, et réinstaller après avoir justement détruit (éffacé) au préalable le dd ... je ne vais pas me répéter mais un grand merci à vous tous, sinère, et un big smile et remerciement à macgeneartion emplis de gens vraiment sympas... 


merci, donc , si un autre a un soucis de dd sur son ibook g4 blanc (toujour spas normal cela dit, je le pense au bout de 16 mois d'existence) , il faut relire les lignes précédentes assorties de conseils sur la page portable

"portez" vous bien !

:love:


----------



## yvos (1 Décembre 2005)

voilà une histoire qui finit bien!


----------



## pacis (2 Juillet 2006)

RICOOL a dit:
			
		

> Ketruc et autres amis de macgeneration
> 
> je tenais avant de vous renvoyer à la discussion qu ej'ai ouverte en criant helllppp sur "portables" que  :  çaiiiiiiessssttttt !!!!
> 
> ...



gros gros UP, si tu nous lis encore RICOOL, comment as-tu pu effacer le DD alors qu'il n'était pas reconnu ?


----------



## noz (2 Juillet 2006)

Bien qu'ayant cr&#233;&#233; un autre post pour conter mes m&#233;saventures avec mon ibook (et un bon gros bordel qui se dirige vers, vraisemblablement, un probl&#232;me de dd), je me joins &#224; ce post, pour qu'il reste "vivant", et on ne sait jamais, que &#231;a fasse remonter l'info... Mon ibook a 20 mois. (une carte m&#232;re et un dd en 20 mois, en gros il me reste juste la coque d'origine...)


----------

